# Pine Pitch - Ugggh!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi folks, does anyone have any suggestions for removing pine pitch? I took Kodi down to the lake the other day, and he must have stepped in some. It was all over the back of a hind leg, below the hock. I tried combing it out, but even when I separated the pieces, the minute I let go of them, they glued themselves back together again. I ended up having to cut it out. :Cry:

Fortunately, it was only on the very tips of the hair, but I sure don't want to do that very often. OTOH, I hate to have the lake off limits because of the pine trees nearby. Any hints on getting it out without resorting to scissors?

We've also been dealing with slugs in his belly hair after evening potty breaks. But at least, even though they are REALLY gross,  they can be teased out without damaging his coat.

Karen


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yuck! Slugs would be pretty gross! Pine sap I am used to. My neighbors have pine trees right next to the back fence and they hang over into my yard so every once in awhile someone gets into it. Peanut butter works, butter, mayonaise too and you can used Goo Gone as well. I prefer butter. work it in good, then comb the sap out. Then you can wash the hair or rub it a bit with a paper towel and consider it a nice oil conditioner. The dogs like to lick it too. :wink:


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been having exactly the same problem and have been meaning to ask about this. Just did a bath 2 days ago...absolutely no tangles...then yesterday, first time out to play, Tucker got quite a few drips on himself... the sticky stuff from the trees is everywhere. It's been very dry, so it must be the season.
So, thanks for getting this discussion started!
I checked at the pet store today and didn't see a single thing for sticky stuff. I had thought to try butter, but the other suggestions sound great, too. Thank you.
My other thoughts were to work on the "Sierra Style Clipping" that is posted in grooming. I've got those pictures loaded onto my desktop for reference. At least then when I cut out the blobs of hair they won't be cut straight across, but will be layered. I've been gently combing and am able to work some of the goop free. I didn't immediately go for a bath, but am letting the dust work into the goop to hopefully loosen it a bit, along with frequent gentle brushing, and hopefully the Sierra Style Clipping next bath day in a week. 
(I'm hoping to keep a long coat on Tucker as much as possible.)

Thanks again for starting this post, and for the ideas so far. I hope those ideas keep coming!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have use the citus orange cleaner. I spray some on a wet washcloth and rub the sticky hairs by placing them between layers of the cloth. Works great and is all natural.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll look for that, thanks! Is it available in the grocery store cleaner section? Like I said, I couldn't find anything in the pet store.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I get Citra-Solv which I mix with water and I find it in my grocery store. There are other brands like Orange Glo. Bed & Bath also carry the orange cleaners. I don't pour it on the skin...just get the sticky out of the hair when he gets into something.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Yuck! Slugs would be pretty gross! Pine sap I am used to. My neighbors have pine trees right next to the back fence and they hang over into my yard so every once in awhile someone gets into it. Peanut butter works, butter, mayonaise too and you can used Goo Gone as well. I prefer butter. work it in good, then comb the sap out. Then you can wash the hair or rub it a bit with a paper towel and consider it a nice oil conditioner. The dogs like to lick it too. :wink:


Thanks! I know Goo-Gone would get it off, but I was afraid it might not be safe if he licked it (and I know his nose would get involved while I was working on the pitch!) With food products like mayo PB or butter, at least I know the biggist issue will be a mess, and I won't worry about poisoning my puppy!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

One of my foster dogs (Sophie) came to me covered in Pine Sap and after shampooing her and not being able to get it out I went online and did a little research. 
Any kind of oil takes it out pretty easily.
I used Vegetable oil and covered the sappy areas in it,let it sit for a few minutes and combed it out with a fine tooth comb. Works like a charm 
Todd's tail got covered in Sap while we were camping earlier this summer and the oil worked great to remove the sap on his long tail hair so I'm sure that it would work on long coats as well.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Eva, I love the look of your short hair Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, eveyone! After hearring from all of you, I won't worry about keeping him away from the lake any more!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Metchosin said:


> Thanks everyone!
> *Eva, I love the look of your short hair Havanese*.


Ahhh...thanks! 
I'm kinda fond of him myself


----------

